# Vistaprint



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Although I still order anything I need from the UK site VISTAPRINT www.vistaprint.co.uk now have their very own portuguese site:

http://www.vistaprint.pt


A little more expensive....but you save on postage


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



siobhanwf said:


> Although I still order anything I need from the UK site VISTAPRINT www.vistaprint.co.uk now have their very own portuguese site:
> 
> http://www.vistaprint.pt
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhanwf

The ingredients of this post are spot on. Will help me thanks.

Peterfc nearly the 9th June


----------



## Catx (Apr 15, 2009)

I use the local graphic design and print shop here in Estoi. Fantastic value and a personal and professional service. Many times cheaper than Staples and the like. Since they have gotten to know me, they often do little jobs for nothing, because they know I live nearby and will keep coming back.

For those of you in this area, this is a link to them (will need Flash activated):

http://www.graficaossonoba.com/default.swf

I always try to shop local wherever I can.


----------

